# Mushroom ID



## wildshroomer (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey found these the other day, anyone on here know what they are? edible? Coral Mushroom?

Top side:
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/5-9-20131_zps0ab646af.jpg

Bottom side:
http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg274/rustycharlie2004/hunting-fishing-outdoors/2013%20Mushrooms/5-9-20132_zpsc93d8867.jpg


----------



## davidbrown188 (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure what they r but I'm sure there not coral shrooms..... There some good identifying books out there wouldn't hurt to get one and take it out with you..... Just to be safe n who knows you might identify some prized type of shrooms


----------



## jleland (May 11, 2013)

Not corals, they look like a strain of oysters. Not sure, but I know I haven't seen them in Eastern Nebraska.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Plicaturopsis crispa


----------



## steelernation (Mar 3, 2013)

Also known as Split Gill


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Had to look this up as I was unfamiliar with it. Very interesting read:

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/feb2000.html


----------

